# Hughes vs Penn



## Andrew Green (Sep 24, 2006)

[yt]yXM70So3J9g[/yt]


----------



## matt.m (Sep 24, 2006)

great film


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 24, 2006)

Great fight
Terry
Thanks for the clip


----------



## mad_boxer (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome fight! I knew Hughes could do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Sep 25, 2006)

I think if Penn's cardio was better he would have gotten the belt.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 25, 2006)

Marvin said:


> I think if Penn's cardio was better he would have gotten the belt.


 
Well Hughes certainly proved that his cardio was a major factor.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 25, 2006)

Penn had his chances in rd 2, and came close to pulling it off.  I don't blame him for trying, since you're not going to get many opportunities to put Hughes down, and you have to seize what's available.  

He had no energy left to get out of the crucifix in rd 3.  

A good fight, though, and I'm glad that McCarthy let it go on for a while.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting. I seldom get to see it on TV anymore. Great fight!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2006)

The misconception in this fight is that BJ tired. this is untrue. BJ actually separated several ribs when he took hughes' back in round two. he couldnt catch his breath in the 3rd, but didn't want to give up. sobasically he stood there in round 3 as Matt walked through him. He is expected to be out for at least 2 months


----------



## zDom (Sep 27, 2006)

Shogun said:


> BJ actually separated several ribs when he took hughes' back in round two...He is expected to be out for at least 2 months



And, to answer the question as to "why don't you hapkido guys get in the ring and prove your martial art works":


THAT is why. Win or lose, this can happen in this kind of event -- it doesn't matter how good you are, injuries happen.

Injuries take months away from training. Months during which you are vulnerable. Months during which your cardio conditioning takes a nose dive and has to be rebuilt.

BJ is lucky, in one sense: it sounds like an injury he can recover from. What if he had blown out a knee, for example? (We KMA stylists really, really value our knees as it is tied to our ability to kick).

The best self defense against this type of injury is: DON'T get in the octagon in the first place!

Love to watch the matches, of course, and wishing BJ a speedy recovery.

And kudos to Matt for defending his title again. I've always found Hughes to be a class act and hope more MMA'ists choose HIM for a role model.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm quite sure BJ Penn, while injured, is more then capable of looking after himself and matching pretty much anyone on this board in terms cardio.

Besides, injuries happen not only in competition, but also in training, and seperated ribs can happen to anyone, even if they are not training "hard" at the time it happens.

ps - where did that come from?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

> And, to answer the question as to "why don't you hapkido guys get in the ring and prove your martial art works":


Isn't Gary Goodridge a Hapkido aetist originally? he is one of the best KO artists ever to step in the ring....



> I'm quite sure BJ Penn, while injured, is more then capable of looking after himself and matching pretty much anyone on this board in terms cardio.
> 
> Besides, injuries happen not only in competition, but also in training, and seperated ribs can happen to anyone, even if they are not training "hard" at the time it happens.
> 
> ps - where did that come from?


definitely. BJ's cardio was great for this fight. watch the first couple rounds. BJ has excellent cardio. 
btw, Andrew are you asking for a source? hold on a sec and I'll post it. its fromn Sherdog.

just a min


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

here it is


> Tuesday, September 26, 2006
> by Sherdog.com Staff
> 
> The ribs on the right side of B.J. Penn (Pictures)'s body were injured while he seized UFC champion Matt Hughes (Pictures)' back in the second round of Saturday's title fight, the welterweight challenger revealed on his Web site, BJPenn.com, late Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 27, 2006)

Not that, this:



> And, to answer the question as to "why don't you hapkido guys get in the ring and prove your martial art works":



seemed rather out of nowhere...


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 27, 2006)

not only that, but didn't BJ receive the fight invitation on short notice? I read on sherdog that he only had 3 weeks to prepare for the fight.


----------



## zDom (Sep 27, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> I'm quite sure BJ Penn, while injured, is more then capable of looking after himself and matching pretty much anyone on this board in terms cardio.
> 
> Besides, injuries happen not only in competition, but also in training, and seperated ribs can happen to anyone, even if they are not training "hard" at the time it happens.
> 
> ps - where did that come from?



Sorry, my comment was indeed "out of nowhere."

I agree BJ is a fine athlete, including cardio. But we all know the formula: takes four weeks to get INTO good shape with cardio, and four days to get OUT of good cardio shape. An injury like that means he will have to retrain his cardio back up. Always easier to stay in cardio shape than to get back into cardio shape.

My point was/is: a lot of traditonal hapkido practioners keep foremost in our minds the idea of taking care of ourselves, keeping our bodies from harm.

I agree, injuries can happen anytime, anywhere -- even in a TMA dojang/dojo.

I was speaking to the oft-asked question of, "If hapkido works so well, why  not prove it in 'the ring'?"

And this seemed to be a prime example: the ring is a dangerous place -- even for top athletes like BJ.

If staying well is the prime objective, getting into the ring is counter to that objective.

Glad to hear that somebody (Gary Goodridge) was willing to put aside their own well-being to show what he has works in the ring.

Me? I'm too old and too selfish. 

Sorry for any confusion, Andrew.

And just to clarify: I respect those guys who "put it on the line" and get into that ring -- I respect their hard training and their balls. I just don't think that EVERYBODY has to get in there to "prove" their martial art skills are valid.


----------



## thetruth (Sep 28, 2006)

Thunder Foot said:


> not only that, but didn't BJ receive the fight invitation on short notice? I read on sherdog that he only had 3 weeks to prepare for the fight.




He had more than 3 weeks but he also said that he doesn't enjoy fighting when he has to spend most of his days training.  He has cut back his training considerably to something around 2 hours a day. I think his cardio would have been suspect regardless of separated ribs.  I really like watching him fight and I think that if he didn't do the injury and his cardio was fine he would have kicked matt hughes' *** all over the ring.  He dominated him in the first 2 rounds and I think he is the biggest threat to hughes right now.   

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2006)

He is definately a threat to Hughes in the future.  However, I do not believe that Hughes was totally dominated.  When you get a position you need to be able to finish it.  BJ was unable to do that and because of lack of cardio he was gassed after that.  It was a great fight and I for one am looking forward to the rematch.  If they meet again there is always a chance that BJ will win but you have to give Hughes a good chance as well.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 28, 2006)

Am I the only one who isn't completely buying the seperated ribs story?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Am I the only one who isn't completely buying the seperated ribs story?


 
Knowing professional fighters and how they embellish one always has to take their words with a grain of salt.  Honestly, I do not know one way or another but I do know that he lost the fight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 28, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Am I the only one who isn't completely buying the seperated ribs story?




It was a fight, people get hurt.  Didn't Hughes land a good kick to those Ribs earlier?  I'm sure that his ribs are injured, and that is likely what wore him down in the 3rd.  But it was a fight, getting hurt is how you loose.  I've not seen him really push it as a "I should have won, but it was this fluke injury...."

Hughes lost the first because he suddenly got a big headache and became dissorientated


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2006)

For me I am looking forward to the third and winner takes all fight between these two.  I just hope that Hughes can hold onto the belt until that time.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 28, 2006)

You mean St. Pierre's belt 

UFC does seem to like the rematches lately, so I got little doubt that at some point, there will be a Hughes vs Penn III


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> You mean St. Pierre's belt
> 
> UFC does seem to like the rematches lately, so I got little doubt that at some point, there will be a Hughes vs Penn III


 
I do not know if St. Pierre is going to be able to beat Hughes.  Matt seems to really have his act together.  It should be a great fight though.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 28, 2006)

Nope, the UFC belt is coming to Canada


----------



## Odin (Sep 28, 2006)

Imo->Bj pen had that fight, he controlled hughes on the ground,hughes spent two rounds in vain trying to take pen down but couldnt, something definatly happened to pen in round two, the switch from being on top and then being a kitten was two quick.
Pen is the better grappler.
There needs to be a rematch for sure i dont think Hughes did enough for it to be over.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 28, 2006)

Forgive me, I'm a skeptic.  When someone loses a fight and runs to their website to post why they lost I take it with a grain of salt, actually a bucket. It's just like what Royce did when losing to Hughes.  Also Penn said he seperated his own ribs (therefore read between the lines he lost the fight himself) , he made no mention of being injured by the "hard kick" that landed in the 1st round...


----------



## Odin (Sep 28, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Forgive me, I'm a skeptic. When someone loses a fight and runs to their website to post why they lost I take it with a grain of salt, actually a bucket. It's just like what Royce did when losing to Hughes. Also Penn said he seperated his own ribs (therefore read between the lines he lost the fight himself) , he made no mention of being injured by the "hard kick" that landed in the 1st round...


 
it all gets jumbled up, he said he seperated his ribs while grappling on the floor, pens a flexable guy but ive seen him put himself in positions where i sit and think damn thats going to hurt!!
I beleive Pen, he didnt run to his website, he was just asked what happened in a post fight interview and that is what he said, anyone that watched the fight could tell there was something up with him, he just didnt seem like pen in that 3rd round.
Also pens a smart fighter he said he was waiting for hughes to get side control the way he did and knew all the escapes but couldnt do any of them (MMA involves a lot of core strength).

bring on pen vs hughes....theres a video of pen vs hughes in a grappleling compititon a few years back way before the ufc,i'll try find it,this is the first time pen has lost to hughs on the floor in what is a very long personal battle.

when that cookie crumbles though Pen did lose which he did say.
the best man on the night won.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 2, 2006)

Whether or not BJ was gassed or injured if both of these are remedied he will slap Matt Hughes like a red headed step child.  I really like Matt Hughes but He didn't even look like damaging BJ in the first 2 rounds.  BJ looked absolutely buggered in the third to the point he could hardly hold his hands up.  I want a rematch.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2006)

A rematch will be great and you can bet the UFC and Dana White want it as well.  In a rematch though look out because it could easily go either way.  Remember unless you get the submission then it isn't a submission.  To many people credit BJ with having opportunities but no one discredits him that he could not finish them.  Where as Matt finished when he had to and escaped those submission attempts early on.  

The third fight will be great.  Actually I like Penn a bunch and hope he wins but he better be in phenomenal condition or he probably will lose again.

One thing is for sure is that I do not want to watch either of them fight and humilate Royce Gracie. (please retire)  It is almost as bad as having to watch Tito humiliate Shamrock yet again in there upcoming third fight. (it is going to be painful)


----------

